# ox heart



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i ordered some ox heart from my local butcher and went to collect it today,it was humongus,id ordered 2 !!!,told him to keep one in his freezer till next time lol,any way can someone tell me how much to give her ,ive only fed her lamb hearts before,and should i feed it as 1 meal ,karen


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

How long has Lily been eating raw? 

Have you made the introduction to red meats?

If so how well did she do? cannon butt etc?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

ive been feeding raw for 9 weeks,shes never had cannon butt lol,shes had beef,lamb with no problems and ive added lamb heart in with her beef but it was only a small quantity,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

has your dog every had heart before? i feed heart as a whole meal to my guys, but since it's so rich, i usually follow it with a boney meal...


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

only a small amount with some beef,id like to try the ox heart as a whole meal but am not sure how much,or is it trial and error ,she has a chicken back everyday and it works well for her,karen


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> only a small amount with some beef,id like to try the ox heart as a whole meal but am not sure how much,or is it trial and error ,she has a chicken back everyday and it works well for her,karen


heart is very rich....i'll share the way i did it....i started out with a little and fed something else along with it...and gradually increased the amount
until it became a full meal....but i always follow it with a boney meal, so the stools don't get too loose....at least that is what happens with my dogs....

you are talking about heart, and not liver, right?

on second thought, if she gets a chicken back every day, when did you start feeding raw? how long has it been?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

That's awesome! I wish I could find some that isn't so darn expensive!


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought beef heart was enormous! I can't imagine ox! I'd love to see a pic.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

it was huge!!!!,all diced up and in the freezer now lol,the butcher cut it up ,it cost me 1.30 pounds for 1 heart,bargain lol,karen


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

magicre said:


> heart is very rich....i'll share the way i did it....i started out with a little and fed something else along with it...and gradually increased the amount
> until it became a full meal....but i always follow it with a boney meal, so the stools don't get too loose....at least that is what happens with my dogs....


I wonder, if the heart is really the reason for soft stools in your dogs? Never happens to mine and if I feed heart I do not follow it with a bone meal... Maybe it is something you add to the heart, any veggies which could cause soft stools maybe?

Just a thought...

Dagmar


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

since starting the raw feeding, annies poops have been perfecto lol,i went ahead and fed her a heart meal earlier and up to now shes been fine just not sure exactly how much i should give her,if i let her she would eat all day,karen


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

How much to feed in 1 meal depends on how often you feed her, how old she is, if she has any health issues. I have a dog like her, she would never stop eating! ;-)

If she is an adult healthy non-pregnant or lactating dog, I would just feed her twice daily. You should not see, but easily feel her ribs, when you look at her from above you should be able to make out a slight waist and when looking from the side you should see a flank fold and a tucked up abdomen. That would be her ideal weight. 
If she is overweight, keep on feeding at the same time (eg twice daily), but slightly reduce the amount you are feeding. If she is underweight you obviously feed a bit more ;-)

I hope that helps.

Dagmar


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

thanks dagmar,well no runs after the ox heart so it agrees with her,shes 11 months old now ,she has a waist and i can feel her ribs but cannot see them,all in all shes doing well,and im so glad i found raw feeding its the only way to feed a dog in my opinion,karen


----------



## Dagmar Scherer (Apr 29, 2011)

She looks adorable! I am glad she is happy with the heart now. Personally, I would only feed organs about once a week. I am sure there are many opinions about, just my common sense says that dogs in the wild get only a small amount of organs in comparison with the whole mass of the prey's body.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

i thought that myself ,just 1 meal of heart a week sounds good ,gonna try kidney at breakfast today with her meat meal ,not too much though,karen


----------

